

New AngularJS ebook: Developing an AngularJS Edge - boneskull
http://bleedingedgepress.com/our-books/developing-an-angularjs-edge/

======
boneskull
Also available on Amazon.com with a preview:

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CJLFF8K/>

